
Three levels of addressing the Netflix Prize - breily
http://hunch.net/?p=331
======
globalrev
does an amateur stand a chance here?

i mean you have to be an expert and put in a LOT of work right?

~~~
nootopian
You might find this wired article interesting

This Psychologist Might Outsmart the Math Brains Competing for the Netflix
Prize

<http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/magazine/16-03/mf_netflix>

